# clean and neutral two-way nearfield monitor



## leifislive (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi,

being in diy-audio for some years, I haven't come across this forum until yesterday when googling for Klippel-data... what a shame... 

I am about to build a two-way nearfield monitor MTM-style with a sub. Listening distance is about 1.0-1.25m = 40-50'', xover midwoofer to tweeter at about 1.5k to 1.75k, probably 3rd order, to the sub at about 125-150Hz in a way to get a smooth integration with the room, 2nd/3rd order? All active system, Electrovoice DC One digital crossover.

So here comes the inevitable question - which driver to choose 

4 woofers are on my mind: Scanspeak 15W revelators, Excel W16NX and Excel W15CY001 and W15LY001 
- I have worked with a Excel W15CY001 + Seas DXT tweeter at 2k two way, which made me wonder what to think of. It has good resolution but you need to cross the bass at roughly 125-150Hz for that. Frequency response is perfect, so no need for EQ; 
- I suppose that the Scanspeak (which I found tobe used by some individual/"diy"-type studio-monitors) would "klippel" better, but need some tricky EQing for flat FFQ.
- The W16 should have a newer motor design and potentially give better performance while maintaining almost linear frequency response, EQing should be easy.
The W15LY may be a cheaper alternative to the W15CY with easy EQing

Tweeters: There are not many tweeters which might come close to a 2'' Dayton mid-dome...  I do not want a air-motion-transformers due to bad vertical dispersion, so I consider - according to available data - Scanspeak 6600 or 7100 and Seas Exotic T35...
- The 6600 is a proven concept for flat frequency response, good "klippel" and crossing low. 
-The 7100 appears to be even better in terms of distortion but will need EQing for a flat response. 
-The Seas Exotic, while more expensive draws my attention because of the larger diaphragm, yet I can't find any data on it, and data I found on the Excel T29 series - which might be somehow related - is inconclusive to me.

To sum up things, I always prefered 3ways with dome mids due to resolution issues, but in the nearfield I'd have vertical driver spacing problems... 
Therefore, mating 2 Scanspeaks 15W with a 6600 will give a great system, that's for sure. Yet I still wonder, whether there is evidence, that another combination (e.g. using the T35) gives a substantial advantage or might be cheaper (Excel woofer) without sacrificing anything substantial.

I appreciate your comments! Thanks for your help!


----------

